#ubuntu-uds-users-1 2014-11-10
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/users-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/10/%23ubuntu-uds-users-1.html
<mmnh> will there be NSFW images in the unity 8 dash when u doing a search? I like this to stop in next update!
<buhnanah> hello
<buhnanah> sudo apt-get remove udsbotu
#ubuntu-uds-users-1 2014-11-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/users-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/12/%23ubuntu-uds-users-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Track: Users | Testing Unity 8 Desktop | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22361/testing-unity-8-desktop/
<akiva-thinkpad> ello all
<justCarakas> o/ akiva
 * ObrienDave knocks on the video screen
<nik90> \o
 * JoshStrobl pokes out from around the corner
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<sj> start？
<DS-McGuire> link?
<JoshStrobl> !topic
<JoshStrobl> aww does that not work here?
<JoshStrobl> tis' a shame
<JoshStrobl> and they're live
<elopio> hello.
<JoshStrobl> Guys, get some lower-thirds for your names!
<nik90> hi elopio
<balloons> sorry, my IRC client timed out, hehe
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: What hardware does a phone and a desktop need to do the convergence?
<balloons> for anyone else who wants to join in the live session; https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcrCbBMHcQIN2y7CrA6CQt4jxQ6_YDjn1Gq570w4m5x5YxmNg
<JoshStrobl> akiva-thinkpad, that question looks familiar :P
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, can you rephrase that; it's a bit confusing to me
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, feel free to unmute when needed:-)
<akiva-thinkpad> yah I muted myself thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> cool
<JoshStrobl> balloons, I think he means "What hardware does a phone really need to act as a converted device?"
<JoshStrobl> *converged
<akiva-thinkpad> Yah the latest versions of many of the core apps are pretty old in that ppa
<DS-McGuire> Can the desktop in 14.04 run a click package?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Does Unity 8 w/mir work with all the virtual machines yet? Which VM software do I need to use if I want to test it this way?
<balloons> DS-McGuire, technically yes, but it's disconnected and you don't get apparmor support, etc. So really no :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Will Unity 8 w/mir have a live desktop that you can run off a USB?
<seb128> akiva-thinkpad, there is one already
<seb128> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/
<akiva-thinkpad> seb128, /me is embarrassed!
<akiva-thinkpad> I havn't actually installed it yet
<DS-McGuire> balloons, Oh, that's a shame. I made a web app and uploaded it but I couldn't figure out why it wouldn't run :/
<balloons> DS-McGuire, you should be able to install it as a click on unity8
<nik90> DS-McGuire: well that's why you need to test on the emulator
<DS-McGuire> I did get it to run on my Nexus 10 so it's all good, just wanted it on my desktop.
<DS-McGuire> nik90, that's what I am planning to do today :)
<nik90> DS-McGuire: the issue with click packages is that, some services like the content-hub is not available on the desktop. So there isn't a straightforward way to run sdk apps on the desktop.
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: When are the desktop designs going to start to roll out?
<greyback> unity8 on mir works on nouvau - I can confirm that
<greyback> Mir alone does work on an AMD chip I've got
<JoshStrobl> awesome
<greyback> I'm trying to bring unity8 up on it with the free driver too
<nik90> QUESTION: How does one test Unity8+Mir using a lxc container? Is that even possible?
<JoshStrobl> Yea I use the open source AMD drivers. I just find them more performant and keeps my processors cooler than fglrx.
<AlexColombia> hey guys i need information about kerberos bat in my conuntry don't exist many information about it.
<JoshStrobl> AlexColombia, might be better to ask in #ubuntu
<ChrisTownsend> wiki page on the container: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<girox> QUESTION when will the "windowing" system land in NEXT?
<nik90> ChrisTownsend: cool, thnx
<ChrisTownsend> My plan on the unity8-lxc package is to get a few more bug fixes in and then attempt to get it in trusty-backports.
<ChrisTownsend> nik90: np!
<seb128> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1410-unity8-desktop-iso
<seb128> ^ that has some workitems
<nik90> ChrisTownsend: A trusty-backports might not be required as long as the PPA is up to date since I remember SRUs take a lot of time to be approved and released.
<ChrisTownsend> nik90: Right, but it would be nice to have it in the archive (it's currently in the archive for Utopic/Vivid).  Backports are treated a bit different than SRU's since they are not aimed at security updates.
<ChrisTownsend> nik90: I definitely will keep the PPA up to date though, so meh.:)
<nik90> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Pardon my ignorance; is there a convenience app in this image for grabbing system logs? Are the syslogs for mir different than what system log (on unity7) currently uses?
<seb128> no convenient app preinstalled, there is a logviewer in the click store
<seb128> the system logs are similar to desktop yet
<akiva-thinkpad> seb128, interesting.
<elopio> here
<akiva-thinkpad> o/
<ChrisTownsend> It should work with Trusty and later.
<ChrisTownsend> If not, it's a bug that I need to fix:)
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: What????  I am professional:)
<bregma> sry
<ChrisTownsend> lol
<balloons> ChrisTownsend, awesome thanks
<ChrisTownsend> balloons: np!
<girox> QUESTION: how can we the apps from ubuntu store on Ubuntu next desktop/unity 8?
<girox> install
<balloons> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/327/builds
<justCarakas> girox: you need to use the app scope
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<girox> last time i've tried with a 14.10 next image didn't work
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/326/builds/83518/testcases
<girox> i'll try 15.04 thanks
<ddfdfd> yo mu niggas
<ddfdfd> whats popping dawgs?
<girox> QUESTION: how can we record/take screenshots of Ubuntu next/Unity8?
<akiva-thinkpad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8-desktop-session
<akiva-thinkpad> that is what I mean
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<akiva-thinkpad> okay great
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: What kind of testing is needed from users?
<justCarakas> girox: phablet-screenshot foo.png
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: What basic use cases can Unity8 do now in terms of daily usage?
<rickspencer3> girox, I know that willcooke has figured out how to make screen casts and such
<akiva-thinkpad> Is screenshotting working on mir yet?
<justCarakas> if you use phablet
<girox> thanks
<justCarakas> command I just typed
<justCarakas> thats what I use for taking screenshots on my phone
<akiva-thinkpad> Sys logs
<greyback> hit vol up & down simultaneously, you get screenshot too
<akiva-thinkpad> cool
<dkessel> QUESTION: is there a way of running "traditional" desktop apps (from debs) from the unity8 launcher?
<akiva-thinkpad> o/ zomtir
<girox> hm.. what is this mirscreencast? https://code.launchpad.net/~afrantzis/mir/mirscreencast-utility
<seb128> dkessel, things with a .desktop should be listed in the apps lens, if the desktop includes X-Ubuntu-Touch=true
<akiva-thinkpad> dogfoodable?
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<akiva-thinkpad> Do questions!
<greyback> girox: it's a mir screencasting tool. If you run it against unity-system-compositor, it should work. I doubt i will not work against unity8 though
<dkessel> yay another unstable parallel installation on my system :D
<girox> so i can record unity8 with mirscreencast? :D
<girox> nice
<greyback> girox: possible, not sure if that util is fully functional
<greyback> but should be
<girox> cool
<akiva-thinkpad> ha
<girox> thanks :>
<akiva-thinkpad> okay good to know its coming
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90> QUESTION: How does one test Unity8+Mir using a lxc container? Is that even possible?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Does Unity 8 w/mir work with all the virtual machines yet? Which VM software do I need to use if I want to test it this way?
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: that was answered by ChrisTownsend on irc
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: was referring to my question
<akiva-thinkpad> true
<akiva-thinkpad> just want to get it on record :)
<dshimer> As an enthusiastic but non technical user I would gladly run U8 on my everyday box if I could install and use BtSync, Spideroak, or Dropbox.  All I use on 3 boxes is Ubuntu so if I knew that my data was still syncing and that I could walk over to one of the other systems if I needed to and continue work I would definitely do that.  Are there any cl
<dshimer> oud syncs that currently work on U8
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/users-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/12/%23ubuntu-uds-users-1.html
<ObrienDave> Thank you all!!!
<elopio> thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, i'll think about writing a screenshot app, similar to shutter if needed.
<DS-McGuire> Thanks!!
<akiva-thinkpad> later
<sj> thx
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, ohh, closing the gap, awesome
<DS-McGuire> Where are we going now?
<bregma> guniea pigs to dogfood - don't feed guinea pigs to dogs, they can choke on the little bones
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, for me; filemanager app planning
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, it will be a small session; we could use more people
<DS-McGuire> I'll come. Whats the irc?
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2
<DS-McGuire> Thanks :)
#ubuntu-uds-users-1 2014-11-13
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/users-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/13/%23ubuntu-uds-users-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Track: Users | HOWTO to use your skills and experience to find a job? | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22335/howto-to-use-your-skills-and-experience-to-find-a-job/
<amjjawad> Hi everyone
<amjjawad> Link: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcomfok7w8H_g--Uk240Grx2WUsMd9bZkQyobjfMkI6aa9hOg
<amjjawad> 7 mins to go :)
<balloons> amjjawad, excellent glad you are all setup
<amjjawad> balloons: ready as usual :D
<amjjawad> but if I will sleep in the middle, don't blame me :P
<balloons> amjjawad, good evening to you :-) Though I suppose I can say morning now
<amjjawad> indeed :D
<amjjawad> good morning to you too :D
<balloons> hehe.. a good yesterday I hope
<amjjawad> I am on 14th now :D
<amjjawad> you're still on 13th
<amjjawad> what a crazy world :P
<balloons> I hope the 13th is a good day
<amjjawad> yep
<balloons> yea, the world is a bit fun
<amjjawad> thanks to the internet
<amjjawad> just in case, I ate some cake and drank a trukish strong coffee
<amjjawad> let's hope I won't fall alseep :P
<balloons> ok, so the sugar high needs to last longer than the session
<amjjawad> hahah
<amjjawad> let's see how long that will last
<amjjawad> Okay, here is the link again: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcomfok7w8H_g--Uk240Grx2WUsMd9bZkQyobjfMkI6aa9hOg
<amjjawad> 1 min to go
<amjjawad> Okay, I shall start
<amjjawad> balloons: do you need an invite? or you will not attend?
<balloons> amjjawad, are you alone?
<amjjawad> link is here in case: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcomfok7w8H_g--Uk240Grx2WUsMd9bZkQyobjfMkI6aa9hOg
<amjjawad> well, so far alone :(
<amjjawad> I guess I shall start and if anyone wishes to join, he/she is more than welcome
<amjjawad> am I online?
<amjjawad> I started the session
 * balloons install is borked I can't see any video
<balloons> amjjawad, you look live
<amjjawad> balloons: thanks
<balloons> laptop says yes
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Community
<akiva-thinkpad> hey all
<balloons> hey akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Did you speak of getting letters of recommendation from the opensource community?
<balloons> QUESTION: What is the best way to list your open source experiences
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Have you had a patch accepted by the Linux kernel? Greg Hartman has said that this sort of thing really impresses employers.
<balloons> QUESTION: related to above, have you received positive feedback from employers in the past?
<akiva-thinkpad> if you have ever developed for the linux kernel,
<akiva-thinkpad> say maintaining white space
<akiva-thinkpad> submitting a patch to the kernel, and having it accepted is a big bullet point.
<akiva-thinkpad> that is a great tip
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: What programming languages are best to learn for job searching?
<akiva-thinkpad> what ide do you use?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION ^
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION Do employers value knowing VIM or Emacs?
<qengho> akiva-thinkpad: I can'
<akiva-thinkpad> Integrated development environment
<qengho> akiva-thinkpad: I can't imagine any programmer *that you'd want to work for* would care about the detail of what editor you use.
<qengho> Sorry. Any employer
<akiva-thinkpad> mmmmmm
<gQuigs> hangout URL for adobe flash session : https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcMbP96vJJHYk2mKpo0N8I9lpPe_HRoHFhiESdtKnJyWgXTmQ?authuser=0&hl=en
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Track: Users | Adobe Flash on Firefox/Linux EOL | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22354/adobe-flash-on-firefoxlinux-eol/
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION Whats your fav colour?
<amjjawad> akiva-thinkpad: that is off-topic Q ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> nonsense!
<gQuigs> please join for flash session -  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcMbP96vJJHYk2mKpo0N8I9lpPe_HRoHFhiESdtKnJyWgXTmQ?authuser=0&hl=en
<mdeslaur> \o
<gQuigs> please join for flash session -  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcMbP96vJJHYk2mKpo0N8I9lpPe_HRoHFhiESdtKnJyWgXTmQ?authuser=0&hl=en
<mdeslaur> who says google will still be maintaining PPAPI Flash in 2017?
<dobey> oxide is based on the chromium engine
<amjjawad> balloons: I did a very bad session :(
<amjjawad> balloons: feel so bad :(
<gQuigs> mdeslaur: nobody, true :)
<mdeslaur> I'm not sure google will license the PPAPI flash to use on the Ubuntu browser :P
<mdeslaur> so there's probably no reason to think that would be a solution
<balloons> amjjawad, get some sleep, no reason to doubt yourself!
<gQuigs> https://www.youtube.com/html5
<qengho> Trevinho: You were spewing noise.
<qengho> Static-y.
<Trevinho> qengho: yeah, sorry it happened when switching bt profile :/
<amjjawad> balloons: will do ... I will do my best to get read for tomorrow
<amjjawad> ready*
<dobey> also, nobody cares about java any more either
<qengho> Trevinho: Unmute yourself when you lile.
<dobey> even if we did switch browsers, we couldn't do it because of flash anyway
<dobey> because the ppapi flash only comes from google inside chrome
<Trevinho> sorry, out of battery -_-
<willcooke> -1 making it click to play.  I think Chad is right, if it's there - it should "just work".  Regardless of how Flash is perceived by us, it seems like a but punitive on our users.
<willcooke> by all accounts Flash will go away soon anway
<willcooke> *anyway
<alexmoldovan2> yahoo email uses flash, no flash no email
<Trevinho> really, freshplayerplugin is the only way to get newest flash working on firefox...
<Trevinho> it's already way better than using old flash 11 here...
<Trevinho> having a simple way to instal it and download the ppapi plugin is the only way to keep flash working for people who still need it
<willcooke> which we should have real soon now with Chad's packaging of the plugins from Adobe
<Trevinho> cool
<willcooke> :)
<Trevinho> start packaging inside ubuntu, that project would also help a lot
<willcooke> yeah
<gQuigs> thanks everyone!
<willcooke> thanks guys
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Track: Users | Desktop Team Q&A | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22329/desktop-team-qa/
<qengho> What's the URL for the upcoming video session?
<qengho> willcooke: Do you know?
<balloons> http://youtu.be/50yxJ8he1Yg
<qengho> Er, to join the session, that is.
<balloons> qengho, ahh; https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfTzTpqo6LMi-SfSWU2qGKqhJB8P7S6lS2UJ-cV-TBuDYZUnQ?authuser=0&hl=en
<or211> QUESTION: Which version of Pidgin will be used in Ubuntu 15.04?
<or211> Microsoft Lync are used in many Enterprise companies and the lack of Lync desktop sharing on Ubuntu are stopping many of our users from switching over to Ubuntu.
<or211> Tieto and "one of the world's biggest telecom companies" are working on Lync desktop sharing for Pidgin 3.0.
<aquarius> QUESTION: on the phone, apps have to use services to do background tasks such as download URLs *because* the apps get aggressively suspended. If on the Unity 8 desktop apps do *not* get suspended, surely people won't use the services and so a Unity 8 desktop app won't run on the phone?
<balloons> feel free to ask questions as per above; just prefix with QUESTION. I'll be watching and we'll start answering them soon after the intro
<CheeseBurg> So late, what have I missed with the slides
<balloons> CheeseBurg, feel free to ask questions and / or watch the slides later
<CheeseBurg> ok
<balloons> we covered the desktop direction and gave an overview
<gQuigs> or211: new pidgin would also let us drop gstreamer0.10.. but that's all dependent on when pidgin releases I think
<aquarius> willcooke, put the slides somewhere and stick a link in the etherpad?
<balloons> aquarius, nice question ;-)
<aikchar> QUESTION: Will Unity 8 desktop use GTK plumbing (file manager, settings, etc.) or will Unity re-implement these things in QT?
<balloons> or211, gQuigs it would mean a switch back for default messaging client if you feel it needs to be the default. That has various integration requirements, but pidgin once was the default so :-)
<gQuigs> balloons: we still depend on libpurple for empathy so it's still partly on the CD
<balloons> would empathy gain support as well then/
<gQuigs> balloons: I'd guess so
<gQuigs> QUESTION: any push to standardize the new "accessing a user file" security so that we can have better apparmor profiles for libreoffice/firefox/etc
<or211> qQuigs: Lync desktop sharing should also work on Empathy with some minor work if they use the latest versions of the libs
<balloons> to anyone just joining, watching, please feel free to ask questions as per above; just prefix with QUESTION. We'll get to them in the order they are asked
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: What improvements will the desktop get with Unity 8? Like better HUD intergration or notifications.
<cjwatson> d-bus is a freedesktop technology, technically :)
<aquarius> :-)
<aquarius> QUESTION: perhaps I missed a stated thing, here, but... apps can't access D-Bus. Are "Unity 8 desktop apps" not going to be confined?
<cjwatson> aquarius: The confinement used on the phone isn't quite as strict as that; D-Bus is filtered
<aquarius> cjwatson, really? blimey. I thought I was flat out banned from talking to d-bus except for half a dozen provided services. I am out of date then :)
<cjwatson> Well, I don't know the details of that "except"
<cjwatson> But the fact that there are already exceptions means that it's a matter of policy, not technology :-)
<cjwatson> At any rate, this is up to the AppArmor policy
<CheeseBurg> I guess I was looking for specific features like how Gnome 3 talks about new features.
<balloons> CheeseBurg, better security (in various ways as described), easier and faster updates, and a dash designed from the groundup with more usable scopes and lens
<aikchar> QUESTION: What is the Unity 8 desktop shell plan for feature/workflow parity with Unity 7? e.g. keyboard shortcuts, window management, notifications, virtual desktops, etc.
<or211> QUESTION: Are any programs like VNC, NX, X2Go planned for Unity 8
<Trevinho> CheeseBurg: ah, also no more HUD (at least it has been dropped from phone) :/
<cjwatson> willcooke: I'm going to have to step over to the release planning session now; I'll stick around in the IRC channel here if needed, just highlight me
<aikchar> No HUD? {sad face}
<avoine> QUESTION: you skipped the system update bullet point is it because they will be big changes there?
<CheeseBurg> Thanks balloons and Trevinho, I guess I am really just waiting for the desktop design discussion.
<aquarius> cheers cjwatson
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Will Unity 8 update with new Ubuntu release or will they be disconnected?
<aquarius> ooh good question CheeseBurg :)
<gQuigs> QUESTION: if you do the new update system, does that mean you have to reboot a lot more?
<or211> If anyone want to test Lync desktop sharing in Pidgin 3.0 you can use this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~sipe-collab/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<gQuigs> oh, nice :)
<aikchar> QUESTION: Will users be able to manually switch between desktop, tablet, phone UIs by 16.04 on the same device?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Fedora is making it mandatory for apps in their software center to have app data and screenshots. Will Ubuntu's store do something similar with the click format?
<gQuigs> that could be useful for testing.. Phone UI on desktop
<balloons> gQuigs, that is something we do via per application support. IE, launch with a flag to bypass the check
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Will windows do Client side decorations, server side, or DWD that the KDE guys are working on?
<balloons> any other questions guys? Get them in now, just prefix with QUESTION
<willcooke> slides:  https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1tadNW3TYetwzMU02KC9j6Tsmaco_HYxNbCocddG7kJU/edit?usp=sharing
<aikchar> QUESTION: Looks like a lot of work still remains. How can the community contribute today?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Will Xmir be important to unity8's launch or will it come later?
<Trevinho> aikchar: testing mostly, and of course contributions
<balloons> this is the session from yesterdayL http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22361/testing-unity-8-desktop
<aikchar> Thanks to all contributors to Unity 8!
<CheeseBurg> OK thanks guys
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/users-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/13/%23ubuntu-uds-users-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Track: Users | Ubuntu Community Q&A | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22388/ubuntu-community-qa/
<mhall119> dpm: and anyone else who wants to join: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYf3EBu_n-7eBHG-Z0o75vDay_KCXZOY1u7sN2jlcPCv5md5jw?authuser=0&hl=en
<dpm> \o/
<marcus15> Hello all
<dpm> hi marcus15
<dpm> hi all o/
<dholbach> hey  hey hey
<mhall119> o/
<dholbach> bring your questions!
<mhall119> if you have questions for us, ask them here starting with QUESTION:
<dholbach> please prefix them with QUESTION:
<akiva-thinkpad> hey all
<akiva-thinkpad> is there a hangout?
<dholbach> akiva-thinkpad, yes - is it not online yet?
<mhall119> it should start streaming any time now
<marcus15> is tru the informaton ubuntu touch fetures may be integrated to ubuntu 16.04?
<akiva-thinkpad> its online now
<mhall119> marcus15: don't forget to start it with QUESTION
<marcus15> oh thx
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Is DPM hearing voices?
<marcus15> sory
<mhall119> akiva-thinkpad: it's jono's voice, saying "flesh it out your work items"
<akiva-thinkpad> ha ha
<mhall119> we all have it, it's PTSD
<akiva-thinkpad> c++ does that to you
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: What new plans from UOS have developed so far?
<mhall119> akiva-thinkpad: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22400/uos-1411-community-uos-feedback/
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Beyond the core apps; what areas need contribution?
<marcus15> thx for answer
<akiva-thinkpad>  QUESTION: What are Ubuntu Locos?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: What are some things that Ubuntu Touch will have that Android does not have?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: What happened to the old ubuntu font? Why was it axed?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Are any of you programming in Go at Canonical? What has your experience been like so far?
<marcus15> QUESTION:  Ubuntu touch mobile is arrive but what about tablets? Fro example some tramsformer tab or something in the future?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Does working on the translation team need any technical knowledge? Or am I just given a list of words that need to be translated?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Oh; and does Ubuntu need help with Translations from the community?
<mhall119> yes!
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: What the heck is this SystemD thing I keep hearing about? How does it effect ubuntu?
<halfmast> Question: Can you explain what Ubuntu touch channels people should be on? I see a lot of work on RTM but nothing on the Utopic channel.
<mhall119> http;//loco.ubuntu.com/
<akiva-thinkpad> mhall119,  ; ?
<mhall119> akiva-thinkpad: yes we need community translators
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: What is this JuJu stuff I keep hearing about? What is a practical application of Juju for a regular ol desktop user?
<akiva-thinkpad> \o/ Terminal!
<dholbach> akiva-thinkpad, you're on fire! :)
<dholbach> http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120509165319/logopedia/images/4/44/Ubuntu_logo_old.png ←
<dholbach> ?
<akiva-thinkpad> dholbach, I am a warrior against awkward silences
<dholbach> haha
<akiva-thinkpad> yah
 * dholbach hugs akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<dholbach> if you want, I can talk about my last holidays :-P
<akiva-thinkpad> the OLD ubuntu font
<akiva-thinkpad> it was a font
<dholbach> akiva-thinkpad, http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120509165319/logopedia/images/4/44/Ubuntu_logo_old.png ← this one?
<akiva-thinkpad> I remember having it
<dholbach> any more questions from anyone?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Is there a chinese branch of Canonical?
<cheesehead> akiva-thinkpad: Ubuntu Font: See the ttf-ubuntu-font-family package, included with all the -desktop metapackages.
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Any idea whether the phones will be able to work on a large range of providers?
<cheesehead> Old ubuntu fonts: See the fonts-ubuntu-title package
 * mhall119 hugs akiva-thinkpad for all the questions
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<Witti> I only chose Linux years ago to get rid of that Windows XP. I always hated the console. So how did you manage to get my computer even faster than it was before I upgraded from the 13 to the 14.10 version?
<dpm> halfmast, we'll come to your question, but in the meantime, this might help you: http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<linuxtech> pid 1 anyone
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Any idea whether F2FS or BTRFS will look to move as the default filesystem, particularly on the ubuntu touch phones?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: I heard there is an x86 tablet in the works with ubuntu touch; any news on that?
<linuxtech> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/devel/Release shows Vivid.
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: from Witti I only chose Linux years ago to get rid of that Windows XP. I always hated the console. So how did you manage to get my computer even faster than it was before I upgraded from the 13 to the 14.10 version?
<marcus15> QUESTION:  Has MIR some extra system req. or is the same like xorg? What about old xorg programs full support or only some evulation??
<akiva-thinkpad> Witti, just append "QUESTION" before your questions so they know
<akiva-thinkpad> chinese employees
<akiva-thinkpad> of canonical
<linuxtech> I thought Mark Shuttleworth said in his keynote they were going to open branches in China, but haven't yet.
<akiva-thinkpad> linuxtech, yah heard something along those lines as well
<rickspencer3> well, the phones should work, it's just a matter of getting fast internet
<rickspencer3> it's not about hte providers, every provider should work
<rickspencer3> the phones are open, so if you can pop in a sim, it will work
<rickspencer3> but, in some cases you will not get 4g
<halfmast> Question: I like seeing the new redesign for the apps. Is there anywhere I can see the updated designs?
<rickspencer3> you'll be stuck with 2g or 3g
<CheeseBurg> Soo late to this
<rickspencer3> also o/ all :)
<jdstrand> t-mobile works with their 4g thingie on my N4
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks rick
<artug> What about tablets? Will tjey arrive this century?
<rickspencer3> jdstrand, yeah, because Nexus 4 has compatible radio hardware firmware
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: What happened to the videos/blog post from the design team. I am more interested in the design decistions for Unity 8 on both desktop and mobile
<CheeseBurg> and its apps
<Witti> Haha, thank you very much for your answers!
<jdstrand> rickspencer3: ah right, you need both bits. the software works fine, but gotta have the hardware :)
<rickspencer3> jdstrand, yeah, sometimes you have the hardware, but not the firmware :(
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: How does Ubuntu Touch plan to compete with the Open Moko? What unique features does Ubuntu Touch offer?
<Witti> Still hanging on a desktop computer, and still amazed :)
<CheeseBurg> akiva-thinkpad: Is open moko still a thing?
<akiva-thinkpad> you skipped a few DPM  QUESTION: Any idea whether F2FS or BTRFS will look to move as the default filesystem, particularly on the ubuntu touch phones? &&  QUESTION: I heard there is an x86 tablet in the works with ubuntu touch; any news on that?
<akiva-thinkpad> CheeseBurg, yah; I think they make a wikipedia app
<akiva-thinkpad> hear you rick
<xxx600> hi
<akiva-thinkpad> yes rick!
<akiva-thinkpad> xxx600, hey
<jdstrand> we won't use btrfs in the short term
<akiva-thinkpad> jdstrand, I find btrfs to be pretty slow; its not a performance filesystem per say, but a feature filesystem
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Has there been any work to incorporate KDE 5 libs into the SDK
<akiva-thinkpad> interesting question.
<jdstrand> well, it isn't really ready yet for the general case, as you guys mentioned in the hangout
<akiva-thinkpad> <CheeseBurg> QUESTION: What happened to the videos/blog post from the design team. I am more interested in the design decistions for Unity 8 on both desktop and mobile
<jdstrand> (in terms of performance-- I'm not sure about all the other features)
<akiva-thinkpad> <halfmast> Question: I like seeing the new redesign for the apps. Is there anywhere I can see the updated designs?
<marcus15> thx for all bye
<CheeseBurg> akiva-thinkpad: Thx but they already answered it
<jdstrand> we would also need to do some apparmor work to make sure that application isolation works well with btrfs
<akiva-thinkpad> jdstrand, in a tech talk; they say performance is important, but it is a secondary priority. So I shouldnt say it is slow
<akiva-thinkpad> oh
<akiva-thinkpad> CheeseBurg, :P
<CheeseBurg> Don't worry about it ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: What Programming Languages does the Ubuntu SDK support? Does it support python.
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<jdstrand> a lot has happened with btrfs. our kernel team looks at it, tuns it and tests it regularly. it has its uses, it might be the right choice for a default some time
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Any updates on the Ubuntu Click Store? Like the ability to pay for apps, donations, and/or subscriptions?
<jdstrand> s/tuns/runs/
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Will we see books or magazines be sold in the Click store?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Can I launch ubuntu touch apps from the ubuntu-terminal-app?
<akiva-thinkpad> (All within the ubuntu phone)
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Do you plan on eventually completely getting rid of Debian Packaging and having it all replaced by click packages?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/users-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/13/%23ubuntu-uds-users-1.html
<jdstrand> yes, you can launch from the terminal
<jdstrand> start application APP_ID=...
<jdstrand> the easiest way to see the different APP_IDs is to run 'sudo aa-status'
<dholbach> brilliant
<dholbach> thanks a lot for all the questions!
<dholbach> and have a great rest of your day!
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks great session
<akiva-thinkpad> ha ha
<sialamucha> thanks guys
<rickspencer3> great job community team, you guyses are awesome
 * dholbach hugs rickspencer3
<mhall119> thanks rickspencer3 :)
<dpm> \m/
<dholbach> see you! :)
#ubuntu-uds-users-1 2014-11-14
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/users-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/14/%23ubuntu-uds-users-1.html
<victorlopes> what about an html5 implementation on core code for firefox so it can handle flash content transforming it into something else? dont know.. just guessing.
<railroadmaster> yo
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Track: Users | StartUbuntu next step | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22334/startubuntu-next-step/
<amjjawad> Hi all, the link is here: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdHCFm3Kz147dNfPwekiMHmaqh0eEpRgTepvMkSP2E2DD5jZg
<amjjawad> 2 mins to go :)
<amjjawad> Ok, I will start now
<amjjawad> could you please confirm ?
<amjjawad> Q&A
<amjjawad> anyone has any Q?
<dkessel> QUESTION: have you ever had people go back to windows? is there anything specific that makes people go back?
<dkessel> QUESTION: 62 machines... is your phone ringing all the time? ;) or how do you manage the amount of support that i imagine people will need especially at the start?
<amjjawad> great Qs dkessel
<amjjawad> any other Q?
<gQuigs> just wanted to let everyone know about http://amisupported.com/  good site to point them at to let them know if they are supported :)
<gQuigs> contributions welcome!
<amjjawad> gQuigs: you could also join us :)
<gQuigs> sure ;)
<gQuigs> :)
<amjjawad> dkessel: you may want to join us too :)
<amjjawad> any other Q?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-users-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/users-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/14/%23ubuntu-uds-users-1.html
<jbaber> hello everybody.  I'm currently running a ubuntu mail server with a zimbra mail client.  Can you inform me of best practices on how to make a virtual iso with ubuntu?
